# restoring wooden pedals



## chris crew (Sep 7, 2009)

Ladies and gents, I have a set of wooden pedals on my CWC All American. They are in good shape, all I want to do is tighten up the through bolts a little and put some sort of treatment on the wood.

What would be proper? A little tung oil? Shellac? 

Any thoughts or tips?


Thanks.


----------



## Herman (Sep 7, 2009)

I use a product called Kramers sold in most antique malls,it actually "feeds" the wood,replacing the natural oils that dry out over a period of years,you could also soak them in olive oil for a few days,this is what the old timers called "sweet oil".


----------



## chris crew (Sep 8, 2009)

*thanks*



Herman said:


> I use a product called Kramers sold in most antique malls,it actually "feeds" the wood,replacing the natural oils that dry out over a period of years,you could also soak them in olive oil for a few days,this is what the old timers called "sweet oil".




Sweet Oil, I've got. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sensor (Sep 8, 2009)

*dont know where you live..........*

but as a pinstriper i do know that when you soak things in olive oil if youve got rodents anywhere near it they will chew it up!
no i havent had it happen to me but i have seen pictures and heard storie from other people that did oil their brushes with olive oil and come to find them chewed up.......
food for thought(pun intended)


----------



## chris crew (Sep 8, 2009)

*How about*

My Great-uncle's all around lubrication and preservation solution--used motor oil?


----------



## Herman (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think I'd use motor oil,it would be slippery and might even rot the wood


----------

